# What works to attract swarms - the list



## Cobbler (Jan 6, 2021)

From my own experience and what I’ve heard from several others, LGO can force the bees outside of the trap. I have had this happen especially when a swarm moves in right after the trap was baited. I like your idea of not putting bait inside the trap.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I do like Greg and put the majority of the LGO (1 Q-Tip swab) on the OUTSIDE of the swarm trap and use the barest minimum on a topbar of a frame on the inside. On a warm day, even I can smell the trap from 20-30 feet away.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, when you already have well used and propolised traps, the LGO is only needed to spread the "net" as far away as possible. Once the scouts zero in onto the target, the LGO is no longer a major factor, IF you just hang it on a branch above the trap.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Cobbler said:


> LGO can force the bees outside of the trap.


It just means you overdid it.

If comes to the internal trap treatment, propolis (or propolis tincture in the new trap) is the winner because there is never too much propolis.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

GregV said:


> Let's just create a single list already - these questions keep coming up over and over (and over).
> Feel free to append or challenge anything.
> 
> These are the things that attract the swarms.
> ...


I Australia exposing old comb is not legal - An American Foulbrood issue.
I use LG oil as many have suggested - just a little


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like a good list to me, GregV.

Nice write-up.

Russ


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

GregV said:


> Let's just create a single list already - these questions keep coming up over and over (and over).
> Feel free to append or challenge anything.
> 
> These are the things that attract the swarms.
> ...


Anise oil works as well.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I do a lot of cut outs and after some time render down the wax. There is usually a bunch of propolis in the left over mess. Scout bees are very much attracted to this. Smear it inside and outside of the bait hive. No need to just throw it out, put it to good use.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So here I did a demo to show that the "queen juice" actually works.

3 pictures attached.
1) I had a Q-tip soaked in the "queen juice" attached to my trap. A swarm just moved in and you can see few bees around the tip.
2) I took the Q-tip away so I can use it on my new trap short distance away (now that the current one is taken). See how bees congregate around the Q-tip spot. Clearly, this is not a random congregation but at the exact spot with the "queen juice" smell.
3) The same spot zoomed in.

So the juice works.
I don't know if bees can pick it up from a distance, like LGO or SC or heated propolis.
But once the trap has been found, the juice demonstrably attracts bees to it.
So keep them dead queens in a bottle with alcohol and use for trap baiting.


----------

